# Coming Up With A Show Name!



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Will-e-do-it
Money will spent


----------



## AndalusianRobyn (Nov 27, 2017)

Wil-Ly-Coyote


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Prince William. However I think you should stick with his registered name, because show records should match his legal name.


----------



## Katy_Kanes (Jul 25, 2019)

waresbear said:


> Prince William. However I think you should stick with his registered name, because show records should match his legal name.


Other horses at our barn have silly registered names and good show names BTW


----------



## Feathers7 (Jun 11, 2019)

Oh this is too much fun...

"Will-I-Am" - too much Black Eye Peas? Possibly under copyright.

"Where There's a Will"

"Will and Testament"

"Bet'cha I Will"

"Will'ya Marry Me"

"Will of the Emperor"


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

Update us on the show name! And also on the showing!


----------



## Katy_Kanes (Jul 25, 2019)

First show THIS Saturday!!! 
Small schooling show, not part of a series or anything, our barn is holding it. I am only leasing him, so another lesson girl is going to be sharing him with me. We are going to do Money Will Spent for this show, but I think I'm going to do either that or Will You Marry Me? for the series I'm going to do!


----------



## Katy_Kanes (Jul 25, 2019)

Also, anyone used this half pad? I don't have a good one for Willy, I'm currently using the barns. https://www.ridingwarehouse.com/Shires_Synthetic_Fleece_Lined_Half_Pad/descpage-SFLH.html


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

@Katy_Kanes good luck this Saturday! Let us know how you do! 

P.S. I like "will you marry me?"


----------



## Katy_Kanes (Jul 25, 2019)

So, super small show, so I was helping out 5 hours, riding 45 minutes! 

I only rode Willy in equitation, I will actually be leasing a pony mare, Snickers, aka Too Many Snickers! (She's kinda chunky)! 
I also rode Bud, because Snickers and Willy were both being used. 

I got 3rd place with bud, 2nd place with Willy, 1 6th with Snickers and 1 2nd with Snickers! In Show Jumping, we got 2nd (she's a speedy pony), and 6th in Equitation Over Fences (she refused a trillion times). I was really happy with all of my rides.


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

Katy_Kanes said:


> So, super small show, so I was helping out 5 hours, riding 45 minutes!
> 
> I only rode Willy in equitation, I will actually be leasing a pony mare, Snickers, aka Too Many Snickers! (She's kinda chunky)!
> I also rode Bud, because Snickers and Willy were both being used.
> ...


Way to go! Thanks for updating us. I hope that you continue to do well this 4-H season!


----------



## Katy_Kanes (Jul 25, 2019)

therhondamarie said:


> Way to go! Thanks for updating us. I hope that you continue to do well this 4-H season!


Yes, I hope so as well! I'd love to go to state, but it's unrealistic.


----------



## Feathers7 (Jun 11, 2019)

@Katy_Kanes Hope you had a blast at the show! Not sure if you purchased it already, but that's a good general purpose pad that I've heard positive comments about. What is his current half pad made of and what purpose does it serve for Willy? Any shims in it? Some half pads have pockets that use shims to adjust the fit of a saddle. Might need to take that into account. =)


----------



## Katy_Kanes (Jul 25, 2019)

Feathers7 said:


> @Katy_Kanes Hope you had a blast at the show! Not sure if you purchased it already, but that's a good general purpose pad that I've heard positive comments about. What is his current half pad made of and what purpose does it serve for Willy? Any shims in it? Some half pads have pockets that use shims to adjust the fit of a saddle. Might need to take that into account. =)



He has semi high withers, and we use a half pad similar to that one. Saddle fits him fine, he just needs one for his withers.


----------

